# Cadeau Got his 1st Major Win Today



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Many of you know how long we have waited to find majors. We finaly found some close to home at a show in Virginia this weekend. 

These first three pictures show Cadeau all tuckered out after his big wins. 
[attachment=52725:Cadeau1stMajorWin1.JPG]
[attachment=52726:Cadeau1stMajorWin2.JPG]
[attachment=52727:Cadeau1stMajorWin3.JPG]

These next show Cadeau in the group ring. He is being handled by my friend Paul. 
[attachment=52728:Cadeau1stMajorWin4.JPG]
[attachment=52729:Cadeau1stMajorWin5.JPG]
[attachment=52730:Cadeau1stMajorWin6.JPG]
[attachment=52731:Cadeau1stMajorWin7.JPG]

Thanks so much to Briana and her mom we also have a video to share of him in the ring. It was wonderful to meet them and Gigi. I just wish I hadn't been such a scatter brain and had more time to talk to them. 

Youtube: Cadeau's 1st Major
We are just simply on Cloud 9. :cloud9: Thanks everybody for all your support. Wish us luck, we have another chance tomorrow.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations Carina and Cadeau!!! :cheer: :cheer: What a gorgeous boy Cadeau is. :wub: I loved the video, thank you sharing with us.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!!! I HOPE HE FINISHES QUICKLY. CONGRATS AGAIN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Carina, he looks sooooo good! What an amazing job with his coat since you've been wrapping again. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Yay Cadeau! :dothewave: It was fun meeting you too, I just wish I came alot earlier so I could have watched you groom Cadeau! I loveeeeee him! and that coat! :wub2: :wub2: :wub2: He was the best malt there and showed the best. :good post - perfect 10: Don't worry, he'll get that major tomorrow, and become a champion! :chili: :chili: 

Give Cadeau kisses and tell him they're from Gigi! LOL :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Congratulations! :chili: :chili:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

<div align='center'> :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Congratulations. He looked amazing! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats!!! Cadeau is very handsome and I LOVE his name!!! :wub:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Congrats!!! :chili: :chili: He is beautiful!! :cheer:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Way to go Carina and Dodo! :wub: Just think , one more win and you've got a champion! :chili:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

:cheer: CONGRATULATIONS CADEAU!!!! :cheer:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

you have NO idea how excited I am for you! And wow, Cadeau looks AMAZING! Good luck for tomorrow. I absolutely love that last pic of him, holy cow. Incredible!!!!!!


----------



## pristinemalt (Aug 10, 2007)

I love the video. Cadeau was handled perfectly and shown to perfection. Cadeau is absolutely beautiful and I have no doubt he will do just as well tomorrow for his championship title. Perfect is all I can say. Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Maryann I am so happy for you!!!!! Thank you so much for sharing and bless your handler...he really did an awesome job as well...and Cadeau is simply stunning!!!

Love the pics and video!!! 

Congrats!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Beautiful, beautiful Cadeau!!! He just glides around the ring!! Congratulations Carina!!! I pray he does well today!!!! He deserves to get his championship~~~~


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

CONGRATS :biggrin: 
Wishing ALL the best!! :cheer:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh congratulations!!!
arty: arty: arty: 

beautiful pictures. thank you for sharing them and the big win with us*


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

:dancing banana: Congrats, Carina and Cadeau!!!!! :dancing banana:

Your boy is just STUNNING!! :smheat: He deserved the win. :thumbsup: 

I wish you the best of luck tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you both! Please 

keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW WEE!!!!! :chili: Congrats!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: Cadeau is gorgeous, and deserves to win! :rockon: 

Good luck today!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow!!! He's a beauty!! Congratultions on your success! How wonderful!!!!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

congrats cadeau & carina!!! im so happy for you all  good luck today!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! This is amazing!!!!!! Congrats to Cadeau and to you Carina!!! :dothewave: :celebrate - fireworks: :cheer:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I've heard a secret about Cadeau! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulations to Champion Jacob's Beau Cadeau des Anges!!</span> :aktion033: 

And congratulations to you too, Carina, for raising such a beautiful boy!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (MaryH @ May 17 2009, 02:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777571


> Congratulations to Champion Jacob's Beau Cadeau des Anges!!</span> :aktion033:
> 
> And congratulations to you too, Carina, for raising such a beautiful boy!!
> 
> ...



Darn, she spelled the beans! LOL *CONGRATS!!!!!!* I told you he was going to win it again today! Those other malts didn't even see it coming! LOL


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

A new CHAMPION in the SM community, that is amazing!!!!! Congradulations!!!!!!!!!! :cheer: :thmbup: :clap: :flowers: :yahoo: arty: :aktion033:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

All Right Cadeau! arty: arty: arty: 

You are the Man!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Absolutely STUNNING......


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Carina, this is wonderful and well deserved!!!
Congratulations from Bob and Marsha


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW CHAMPION BOY!!! HE DID GREAT!!!!HE IS A SPECIAL BOY!!! :smheat: :biggrin:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations!!! :yahoo: WAy to go Cadeau!! arty:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Dammit, Carina!!! That boy is just ridiculously gorgeous ... I love to watch him! *SIGH* I really enjoyed that video!!

*Great big giant congratulations to Carina and to handsome Cadeau!* 

Also, totally off topic - I had never seen Cadeau sing before, but I just found his video! That is so adorable!! Of course it made Tchelsi go completely nutters, but it made me swoon. :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats a million, Cadeau and Carina!!!!! arty: 

I'm not at all surprised he won today. He is truly a beautiful boy! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

:cheer: Time to celebrate!! :cheer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow, Wow, Wow, Wow, Wow.............YAHOOOOO :chili:!!!!! Cadeau, You are de MAN!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I Love it!!!! :good post - perfect 10: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

After watching his video yesterday, the others didn't even compare.
The little guy knew how to trot his stuff. He just looked like a little ball
of fur gliding across the ring.
Great video, thanks for sharing,

Lucy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WooHoo!!!! Cadeau's good looks and your hard work have paid off - BIG TIME!!!!


:dothewave: Congratulations to the both of you!!!!! :dothewave:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, Champion Cadeau. What a great job you have done, Carina. We're all so proud of you and Cadeau.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!! GREAT JOB CADEAU. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh, isn't he just TOO glorious for words! :smheat: :wub: 

Congratulations! What a gorgeous boy he is! :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: :wub: That is wonderful! Your boy is such a beauty and struts his stuff like the pro he is! The video was great, I love watching the action. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrat Carina and handsome lil Mr. Cadeau!!!! :cheer: arty: :aktion033: :happy: 

I'm so thrilled for both of you!!!! :Flowers 2: 

Cadeau is a gorgeous Maltese!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

